# Egg Yolk - The Other Yellow Food



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2019)

I am an egg yolk lover. There are few things in the culinary world that are as pleasing as the taste and feel of a poached or lightly fried, runny egg yolk in my mouth. It's one of those simple pleasures that make getting up some mornings that much better. You can have all my egg whites if you like. They are there just to fill the eggshell and keep the yolk ready and safe until I'm ready to experience it.

Even better, the yolk contains about half the proteins and most of the vitamins and minerals in an egg. 

I know all about the fat content. Every pleasure has a price.

What say you all? Are you a yolk lover or hater?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 8, 2019)

I do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhkdLHSKo9s


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2019)

RF, you like them raw?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 8, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> RF, you like them raw?



only in this fashion...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXbkWvsFZYw


----------



## taxlady (Sep 8, 2019)

I like egg yolks. The whites are okay. As for eating them raw, I do like a raw egg yolk on a Danish steak tartar sandwich. This is a picture of that. The white ring around the egg yolk is a ring of raw onion, to keep the yolk from running away and for flavour.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm with you Andy! What do they do with all the yolks from all those egg whites? I want them!! My mom also loved yolks. She would go to a farm and get brown shell, double yolk eggs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2019)

I love egg yolks, too. I like the whites when they get a little crispy around the edges  After my surgery, DH learned very quickly how to make eggs Benedict and he made them for me every morning for at least a week 

I also like deviled eggs. The whites for those are just a carrier


----------



## roadfix (Sep 8, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I love egg yolks, too. I like the whites when they get a little crispy around the edges



Me 2.    Browned, crispy whites, runny yolk, sunny side up.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 8, 2019)

A favorite meal, for me, is a poached egg mixed into buttered toast pieces.. I eat them often and always consider that to be a treat..  

Ross


----------



## caseydog (Sep 8, 2019)

I like the runny yolks from an egg running over something else, like eggs Benedict, or even a poached egg on toast. Yolks by themself, nope. 

I mostly eat eggs scrambled, and I scramble them slowly over medium heat, so they are soft, moist and fluffy -- no browning! Same with omelets. 

Deviled eggs are good, too. I'll even eat a hard-boiled egg with some salt and pepper as a snack. 

I also like an over-easy fried egg on toast, but no brown (burnt) edges. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 8, 2019)

I agree, nothing like breaking the yolk and having it run down and around...  whatever!  

I like the whites but they must be gently cooked.  Hate rubbery and not a big fan of crispy.  I do like them filled with the devilled yolks too. 

Egg whites for merigues...  and the yolk for curds.  Life is good.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm OK with egg whites on had boiled and deviled eggs. However, when I fry eggs, I trim off a lot of the white and toss it.

Poached eggs are another great yolk delivery system. Hmmm, I have a can of hash in the pantry...

Scrambled eggs and omelets are a waste of yolks.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> A favorite meal, for me, is a poached egg mixed into buttered toast pieces.. I eat them often and always consider that to be a treat..
> 
> Ross


I also rip up my toast and bacon and mix into my poached or soft boiled eggs. 



caseydog said:


> I like the runny yolks from an egg running over something else, like eggs Benedict, or even a poached egg on toast. Yolks by themself, nope.
> 
> I mostly eat eggs scrambled, and I scramble them slowly over medium heat, so they are soft, moist and fluffy -- no browning! Same with omelets.
> 
> ...



I agree brown is burned and I order poached or soft boiled when out so they can’t get burned. 

The down side is that not many cooks can get them right. Most of the time they are hard boiled or snotty under cooked whites. Yuck 

I have found only 2 restaurants in my area that get it right EVERY time.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 8, 2019)

Love egg yolks!

One of my favorite dishes to make is a raviolo  with an egg yolk inside.  It really feature the yolk.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 8, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I'm OK with egg whites on had boiled and deviled eggs. However, when I fry eggs, I trim off a lot of the white and toss it.
> 
> Poached eggs are another great yolk delivery system. Hmmm, I have a can of hash in the pantry...
> 
> *Scrambled eggs and omelets are a waste of yolks.*



Good, more for me, and other normal people. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I also rip up my toast and bacon and mix into my poached or soft boiled eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brown food tastes GOOD! Black is burned


----------



## caseydog (Sep 8, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Brown food tastes GOOD! Black is burned



From my experience, brown edges of fried egg whites are tough, and don't taste good. Brown is good on a steak, but I can do without it on my eggs. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm in my own little corner - I just can't gag down a runny egg yolk. I've managed to become friends with a very lightly jammy egg right in the middle of the yolk when I add hard-cooked eggs to our salads. Nothing runny, though.



GotGarlic said:


> ...I like the whites when they get a little crispy around the edges...


My Mom made really good over-hard eggs for me. Crispy little ruffled edges on the white part, done but not dry yolk.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2019)

caseydog said:


> From my experience, brown edges of fried egg whites are tough, and don't taste good. Brown is good on a steak, but I can do without it on my eggs.



I'm sorry you've had bad experiences with yummy browned egg white edges


----------



## taxlady (Sep 9, 2019)

A friend told me that her mother called the crispy part of the white, "the egg's lace petticoat".


----------



## caseydog (Sep 9, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry you've had bad experiences with yummy browned egg white edges



Thanks, but no big deal. If I cook my own, I don't get that, and if I order fried eggs, and ask for over-easy, I usually get my nice egg whites and still get the runny yolk. 

If you don't flip the egg, it is hard to get the whites done without browning/burning the edges. 

CD


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 9, 2019)

One of the hardest photoshoots, when I worked with the food photographer, was poaching the yolk of an egg to put on top of a piece of fish. I practiced the day before, nailed it. It took 9 yolks to get it perfect for the photos the next day. Poaching an egg I can do, but poaching a yolk, that was hard. Good thing I was using the girls' eggs, had plenty yolks. The only thing that was harder to do with eggs, was poaching a quail's egg in the shell.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Thanks, but no big deal. If I cook my own, I don't get that, and if I order fried eggs, and ask for over-easy, I usually get my nice egg whites and still get the runny yolk.
> 
> If you don't flip the egg, it is hard to get the whites done without browning/burning the edges.



I've seen chefs spoon hot butter over the eggs in order to cook the whites without flipping the egg. Have you tried that?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2019)

taxlady said:


> A friend told me that her mother called the crispy part of the white, "the egg's lace petticoat".


Cute [emoji2]


----------



## eparys (Sep 9, 2019)

My favorite breakfast is poached eggs on toast - nice firm whites and a yummy runny yolk. The hubby only likes scrambled and omelets so I usually do not cook them just for me, but there is a local restaurant that does them perfectly!!


Love the comment about the "lace petticoat"!!


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 9, 2019)

Besides basting with butter to get the whites cooked, you can use just a bit of water (if you are watching calories/fat) and baste or a bit of water then a lid or cover with foil and let it steam until cooked.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 9, 2019)

When I have eggs for breakfast (and I've posted many a picture) I have a tiny little pan that I poach my egg(s) in.   

Works perfectly, boil water, push bread slice down in toaster, slide egg into water, set timer 5 min.  Get out butter, knife 'n fork, plate.  Spoon water over egg to set white. Toast pops up, butter and halve, timer goes off, slide egg on.

If I have a few asparagus I slide them into the water a little bit before the egg and cook together.  Spinach - put directly on the toast and egg on top.

If I'm having mushrooms 'n onions and/or bacon, cook first while water is coming to a boil. 

Long to do ahead is a frozen potato galette which requires 10/14 min in the toaster oven.

But longer than all of the above is carving the shell to get a whole egg and not crack the shell.  (for which I've also posted a pic... somewhere) 
Otherwise egg is blown out and an omelette - scrambled dish ensues. Always made creamy soft with a tablespoon of cream (even milk works if no cream available)


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 9, 2019)

That works if you eat bread! I used to do that when I used to eat bread. Perfect timing.


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 9, 2019)

I think the yolks in duck eggs are two, maybe three times the size of chicken eggs and taste better too. I don't get them often but they are a special treat when I do.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 9, 2019)

Then there is always Raviolo. Karen did a good job with these.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 9, 2019)

Beautiful, *Craig - Medtran.*..  .. one of my "gotta do that" projects.  I'd like to use ricotta c spinach.  

Next year I'm planning on getting some quail - looking forward to those eggs and all the different recipes to put them in!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 9, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I am an egg yolk lover. There are few things in the culinary world that are as pleasing as the taste and feel of a poached or lightly fried, runny egg yolk in my mouth. It's one of those simple pleasures that make getting up some mornings that much better. You can have all my egg whites if you like. They are there just to fill the eggshell and keep the yolk ready and safe until I'm ready to experience it.
> 
> Even better, the yolk contains about half the proteins and most of the vitamins and minerals in an egg.
> 
> ...



Those could have been my words, Andy. Love yolk.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 9, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Beautiful, *Craig - Medtran.*..  .. one of my "gotta do that" projects.  I'd like to use ricotta c spinach.
> 
> Next year I'm planning on getting some quail - looking forward to those eggs and all the different recipes to put them in!




Thanks, they came out really nice with a runny yolk, used browned butter, guanciale or pancetta, and either fresh thyme or sage, a little fuzzy on the memory, it's been a while.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 10, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I've seen chefs spoon hot butter over the eggs in order to cook the whites without flipping the egg. Have you tried that?



I've seen that, too, but never tried it. It is pretty rare that I make a fried egg. If I want a runny egg to put on top of something, I prefer a poached egg. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I've seen chefs spoon hot butter over the eggs in order to cook the whites without flipping the egg. Have you tried that?



I've seen that too. My mom used to do that. I prefer to flip the egg.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 10, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I've seen chefs spoon hot butter over the eggs in order to cook the whites without flipping the egg. Have you tried that?




Bacon fat basted eggs are even better than butter.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 10, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Bacon fat basted eggs are even better than butter.


I was thinking the same thing  And when I have bacon with my eggs, I definitely cook the eggs in the bacon fat [emoji1639] [emoji1641] [emoji505]


----------



## eparys (Sep 10, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Bacon fat basted eggs are even better than butter.




I too was thinking that!! My mother cooked exclusively with bacon fat - and the eggs were so yummy.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 10, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Bacon fat basted eggs are even better than butter.


That was Dad's way of doing it, and it was good!  And it left liquid yolks - a necessity.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2019)

I cook bacon in the oven two pounds at a time. I strain the fat into a plastic container and use it to cook things like eggs and hash browns.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 10, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Then there is always Raviolo. Karen did a good job with these.


Some people have bucket lists of places they want to visit. I have a bucket list of things I want to make. That has been on my bucket list forever.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 10, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I've seen that, too, but never tried it. It is pretty rare that I make a fried egg. If I want a runny egg to put on top of something, I prefer a poached egg.
> 
> CD


I always do that when I fry eggs. I do that when I make pan-fried walleye, too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 10, 2019)

CWS4322 said:


> One of the hardest photoshoots, when I worked with the food photographer, was poaching the yolk of an egg to put on top of a piece of fish. I practiced the day before, nailed it. It took 9 yolks to get it perfect for the photos the next day. Poaching an egg I can do, but poaching a yolk, that was hard. Good thing I was using the girls' eggs, had plenty yolks. The only thing that was harder to do with eggs, was poaching a quail's egg in the shell.


Basically the quails' eggs were soft-boiled. The tricky part was getting the eggs out of the shell without breaking the white or yolk. Duck eggs usually are around 120-135 g in the shell. I like using them for baking.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 10, 2019)

sorry....ugh...omg.... messed up in responding....!


----------



## kenmiller (Sep 11, 2019)

Have anyone mixed yellow york in noodles? If not then try it, you will fall in love with this combo mixture.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2019)

kenmiller said:


> Have anyone mixed yellow york in noodles? If not then try it, you will fall in love with this combo mixture.



The pasta recipe I use calls for whole eggs.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 11, 2019)

I also often crack an egg over a bowl of hot ramen.  Egg drop ramen.


----------



## MyPinchofItaly (Mar 15, 2020)

I have to say I don't eat eggs very often, although I certainly like them, especially when it comes to omelettes.
But back to the heart of the discussion, I recently prepared a fried egg yolk that won me over. Of course the preparation is quite delicate, but with a little patience you get a really nice dish: slightly crunchy outside and runny inside.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2020)

Can you describe how this is done?  Sounds like something I'd enjoy.  My husband probably wouldn't care for it because he likes his yolks cooked hard as a hockey puck.  Nothin' runny for him.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 15, 2020)

caseydog said:


> Thanks, but no big deal. If I cook my own, I don't get that, and if I order fried eggs, and ask for over-easy, I usually get my nice egg whites and still get the runny yolk.
> 
> If you don't flip the egg, it is hard to get the whites done without browning/burning the edges. :
> CD



Fully cooked egg whites with runny yolk, two easy methods:

1.Fry eggs in hot bacon fat.  sppon hot fat over the egg yolk until the skin pink.  Do not flip the egg.  Make sure to season properly when the egg is put into the hot pan.

If the egg is basted continuously with the hot fat, the whites will be completely cooked, and the yolk runny before the egg white edges become rubbery, or browned.

2.  Place egg in hot pan with melted butter.  Season.  When the whites begin to harden, add two tbs. water and cover with a glass lid.  Let he steam finish setting the egg white.  Again, when the skin over the yolk turns pink, the whites are done just right, and the yolk is still runny.

Ok, now about eggs, I love the two above methods.  I get the yummy, runny yolks, and well flavored egg whites.

The texture of the whites goes through different stages:
1. runny
2. set, white and tender
3. rubbery
4. browned and rubbery
5. translucent, crisp


Each of these can be achieved through basting, frying, boiling, poaching baking, and steaming.  Each has their place in cooking.  For instance, an American omelet is a dish that is designed to fill the belly with great omelet fillings, with the egg used to surround everything and hold the fillings together.  Therefore, the egg is cooked to a slightly rubbery stage that will do just that, hold everything together.

The French Omelet, on the other had, is a celebration of the egg, with the fillings used to accent and compliment the egg flavor.  The egg white and yolk are beaten together and lightly seasoned with salt, pepper, and maybe a little garlic and herbs of choice.  This is then poured into a well buttered saute pan, with sloped sides  The egg is swirled, and shaken to move uncooked egg from the top to the sides until the egg is almost fully set.  i'ts still a litle runny on top when the scant cheese, and other accentuating ingredients are added.  The omelet is then slid onto a plated, directly from the pan, and folded in half.  The residual heat from the egg completes setting the omelet.  It is tender, with the egg flavor playing the starring role.  This is my favorite method for making omelets.

For poached eggs, I enjoy a tender, well seasoned egg white surrounding a soft yolk.  I achieve this by heating water to a boil, adding 2 tsp. salt, turning down the heat until the water is no longer boiling, and then adding the eggs, one at a time.  The water is hot enough to set the egg white, and heat the yolk, without the rapidly boiling water blowing them apart.  I gently touch them with a spoon do determine when the whites are completely set.  Wen done, I remove the eggs from the pan with a slotted spoon, and use them for whatever dish they accompany.

I likek to use poached eggs on top of corned beef hash, on top of buttered English Muffins, for Eggs Benedict, on top of a burge, or on hash-browns, or on buttered toast.  
a poached egg is surprisingly good on steak tartar, or on a perfectly cooked Fillet Mingon.

I like to overcook my boiled eggs jsut a bit, so that the egg white is strong enough not to fall apart when making deviled eggs.  For soft boiled eggs, the white must be cooked through, not runny whites, with an all soft yolk.  At my altitude, with extra-large eggs, and on my stove setting, I place the eggs into the pot with enough cold water to cover, with an extra half inch of water above the egg.  i turn on the heat.  When the water just starts to boil, I set my timer for exactly 2 minutes, thirty-seven seconds.  When the timer goes off, i put the eggs into a bowl of cold water, breaking the egg shells while transferring the eggs from the pan to the bowl.  This makes them easy to peel as the whites, though fully set, are delicate, and will break easily, allowing the yolk to spill out and make a mess while I'm peeling the eggs.  So I have to be gentle.

Here are a few pictures that I have taken, not retouched, but the actual picture of some of my egg adventures.

And as an answer to the original question for this thread, yes I love egg yolk, move when runny.  But I have a good number of uses for a fully set yolk as well.

oh, and one of my most prized pots is an egg poacher pot, with four egg poaching cups.  The pan is filled with about two inches of water, with a tray put on top. 
The tray has four removable egg cups, with plastic handles.  You smear a S&P. 
Bring the water to a boil, and place the cups into the tray.  Immediately put the eggs into the cups, and cover with the glass lid. 

Let it steam until the whites are set and the yolk is still runny.  Remove the cups, and gently pour the egg out of the little cup.  These poached eggs are perfectly flavored by the butter, salt and pepper, with tender, but cooked whites, and a completely runny yolk.  They have a beautiful shape and are great for straight up, for Eggs Benedict, or on top of buttered toast.  If you cook the eggs until the yolk is solid, they make great deviled eggs.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 15, 2020)

The last couple of times we've had poached eggs, I did them with the sous vide.  The first ones were a bit underdone.  The next ones were nearly perfect.  I hope the next time I can find where I put my notes on what to do.  The yolks were nice and runny, and the whites were a little under done the first time, nearly perfect the next time.  They came out of the shell perfectly.


----------



## MyPinchofItaly (Mar 17, 2020)

About fried egg yolk, that's what I've made recently...

I didn't have much hope of success at the beginning, but with a little patience and a lot of delicacy I succeeded. The waiting time for the yolks immersed in breadcrumbs to be ready, is about 3 hours, after which they recover because they fry in less than a minute.I did enjoy them a lot 

Serves 4, Preparation time 15-20 mins + about 3 hours refrigerate, Cooking time for each yolk – 1 minute
Egg, 8 (we estimated 2 yolks each guest)
Breadcrumbs, to taste
Peanuts oil for a deep-frying, 1lt
a pinch of salt
Fresh baby spinach, to taste
Method
In a bowl or in a plate, create a thick layer of breadcrumbs.
Separate delicately yolks from whites and set aside the latter.
Gently lay each yolk on the layer of breadcrumbs taking care not to stick them too much to each other.

Add more breadcrumbs until yolks are completely covered.

Cover with another plate and put to rest in the fridge for at least three hours.
Heat the oil in a pan.
Tip: to know if oil is hot enough, do the tootpick test by dipping it halfay down in the oil: if bubbles form around it, oil is ready.
Gently, release the yolks from the excess breadcrumbs by placing them on a skimmer and let the excess breadcrumbs falling down.

Place the skimmer with the breaded yolk in the pan and fry it for 40” max 1′ in the boiling oil. Frying two at a time and take off from the oil with the skimmer.

Tip: a longer frying time risks to cook the yolk completely whilst it has to remain runny inside. That’s the key of this recipe!

Fried yolks ready! Place them on the spinach so that each friend/guest can break their own yolk and eat it together with spinach.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2020)

MyPinchofItaly said:


> About fried egg yolk, that's what I've made recently...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Does "*fry it for 40” max 1′*" mean to fry for 40 seconds to a maximum of 1 minute?


----------

